# I have access to a massive amount of barn board



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this of interest to anyone? It's ~100 year old barn board from an old barn on my in-laws property. It's half knocked down now. We're going to finish the job in September and bury it. Before that though I'm scavenging some boards for a table top and hopefully a nice enough piece of old ash for a Telecaster body.

Is there any interest in wood for blanks?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Alistair Miller is a Toronto-based luthier who makes killer Barncasters, send me a PM w/ your contact info & I'll put you in touch.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a market for old barn boards and beams. I've heard that there are people who will take your barn down and clean up for the boards & beams. I'm not sure if they will also offer money but I wouldn't be surprised.
Awhile back someone posted about a tele made out of reclaimed lumber from an old railroad tressle. 100 year old beams are being re-sawn for many uses.
If you haven't looked into this yet, you probably should. Of course it does depend on the condition of the beams and boards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Guitar101 said:


> There is a market for old barn boards and beams. I've heard that there are people who will take your barn down and clean up for the boards & beams. I'm not sure if they will also offer money but I wouldn't be surprised.


We'll do the demolition. For safety reasons, liability reasons and...HELL YEA I GET TO DRIVE A BIG ASS TRACTOR reasons. The last one being the most important.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Roryfan said:


> Alistair Miller is a Toronto-based luthier who makes killer Barncasters, send me a PM w/ your contact info & I'll put you in touch.


Cool. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Guitar101 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a market for old barn boards and beams. I've heard that there are people who will take your barn down and clean up for the boards & beams. I'm not sure if they will also offer money but I wouldn't be surprised.
> ...


Lol awesome


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I you have LOTS of Barn Board, maybe there is enough to line a recording studio.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Where is it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Ottawa is a bit far or I'd take all that you could spare. I make all kinds of stuff from barnboard, including a built in desk and kitchen cabinets. Of course I put it through the planer for these purposes


----------

